# Other > Off Topic >  Looking for suggestions - Alcohol addiction

## ryanhill68

Hi there, I need some suggestions. My brother has a drinking problem and I wasn't much concerned, as he had under control. But after he met with some problems at work, he started drinking too often. Now I am a bit worried about his health. I am thinking to get him some medical support. While browsing I read this review about Freedom from Addiction. They have got some good ratings there, so I am thinking to go for it.  Does anyone know about this place? Kindly share your suggestions. Thank you.

----------

